# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  فلنكن صريحين بخصوص سعيد السعودي

## ياسر صديق

*اعزائي الكرام حبيت اعرف رايكم بخصوص اللاعب سعيد السعودي اما راي انا
لاعب غيور علي الشعار ومؤدب ومحترم ولكن اعيب عليه ان مستواه لا يسمح 
له بالاستمرار بالمريخ صبر عليه المريخ كثيرا ولم نري ثمار هذا الصبر لاعب عادي
لاتحس بوجوده داخل الملعب واري انه لن يستطيع ان يقدم اكثر من ذلك فلماذا لايسرح
ليلعب باحد الانديه الصديقه ويستفاد من خانته بلاعب متطور ومستواه اعلي منه 
هذه وجهة نظري الشخصيه وليست ملزمه لاحد وحبيت اعرف رايكم انتم هل سعيد 
في قامة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*اتفق معك فى معظم حديثك الا تسريحه .. حاول تتذكر معى الدورى الممتاز مباراتنا مع  حى العرب الزول ده لعب فى الوسط و ادى بصوره طيبه جدا ..اعتقد مشكلتو توظيف و ليس عدم امكانيات .
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*اتفق معك 100% 
سعيد لا يملك ما يقدمه للمريخ 
فهو لاعب عادى جدا 
وهذا ما يظهر دائما فى المباريات الكبيرة 
*

----------


## merkhabia

*بالعكس تماما سعيد لاعب ممتاز جدا ولا تنسوا مباراتنا امام اتراكو في التمهيدي الموسم الفات كان له الفضل في الفوز وانا اتفق مع الراي ان المشكله في توظيفه وليس في امكانياته
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شكرا"ياسر صديق
أتفق معك بان سعيد لاعب منضبط وغيور علي الشعار ولكن في رأيي ان مشكلته في التوظيف وقلة الخبرة.. وبالمناسبة هو لاعب متطور في مستواه ويسعي للاستفادة من أخطاءه في كل مرة, واحيانا الحماس الزائد قد يتسبب في الاخطاء الا ان لعبه رجولي وقلبه حاااااااااار, وكم امنيت بقاءه في الكشف الحمر وانشالله ستثبت لك الايام كم هذا اللاعب مكسب للفرقة الحمراء
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*سعيد ليس في قامة المريخ ولن يقدم له شئ ...

المشكلة عندنا إنو الناس ماسكة في جملة وااااحدة ، ألا وهي : (سعيد مستقبل المريخ) ...

- أنا داير أعرف ، المستقبل دا بجي متين ؟

سعيد قاعد في المريخ قرابة الـ 6 سنوات ، يعني المستقبل البقولوا عنو دا ، جا زمااااان وإنتهى وسعيد لسة في المحطة الأولى ...

تخريمة :
قرائن الأحوال تقول أن سعيد السعودي (ضهرو) قوي في المجلس ، وللأسف الشطب والتسجيل بالمريخ يعتمد على المجاملة والواسطة ..
*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الاخ محمد مناع اردنا منك الادلاء برايك ولكن وجدنا منك استفهامات
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمال بلل
					

اتفق معك فى معظم حديثك الا تسريحه .. حاول تتذكر معى الدورى الممتاز مباراتنا مع  حى العرب الزول ده لعب فى الوسط و ادى بصوره طيبه جدا ..اعتقد مشكلتو توظيف و ليس عدم امكانيات .



ازكر جيدا وهل سقف طموحنا ان يودي لنا مباراة او مباراتين بمستوي جيد ؟
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

شكرا"ياسر صديق
أتفق معك بان سعيد لاعب منضبط وغيور علي الشعار ولكن في رأيي ان مشكلته في التوظيف وقلة الخبرة.. وبالمناسبة هو لاعب متطور في مستواه ويسعي للاستفادة من أخطاءه في كل مرة, واحيانا الحماس الزائد قد يتسبب في الاخطاء الا ان لعبه رجولي وقلبه حاااااااااار, وكم امنيت بقاءه في الكشف الحمر وانشالله ستثبت لك الايام كم هذا اللاعب مكسب للفرقة الحمراء



شكرا علي مرورك وادلائك برايك ولكن فترة سعيد بالمريخ كافيه لاخذ الخبرة خمسه
سنوات  اما بالنسبه للتوظيف من اكثر الخانات الفارغه بالمريخ ومحتاج لاعبين هي 
نفس خانت سعيد وهي المحور تمنيت خلال هذه السنوات ان يقنعنا يوما بانه قادر
 علي سدها
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 24 العجب 24
					

سعيد ليس في قامة المريخ ولن يقدم له شئ ...

المشكلة عندنا إنو الناس ماسكة في جملة وااااحدة ، ألا وهي : (سعيد مستقبل المريخ) ...

- أنا داير أعرف ، المستقبل دا بجي متين ؟

سعيد قاعد في المريخ قرابة الـ 6 سنوات ، يعني المستقبل البقولوا عنو دا ، جا زمااااان وإنتهى وسعيد لسة في المحطة الأولى ...

تخريمة :
قرائن الأحوال تقول أن سعيد السعودي (ضهرو) قوي في المجلس ، وللأسف الشطب والتسجيل بالمريخ يعتمد على المجاملة والواسطة ..



عزيزي اشكر مرورك الراقي واتفق معك الجزئيه الاولي اما الاخيرة فلاعلم لي بها
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*كل سنة يدخل سعيد و محمد كمال دائرة الشطب فى المريخ و فجأة نلقاهم اول المسافرين لمعسكر الاعداد للموسم الجديد .. منعول أبو الواسطة ... 
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*بصراحة .. اللاعب اخذ فرصته الكافية ولم يقدم اي شئ ... واتمني أن تكون المعايير الفنيه هي المقياس في الاحلال والابدال للمريخ العظيم ... وأن يلتزم الاداريين بالتقارير الفنية للأجهزة الفنية ... تمنياتي له بإثبات العكس ...
*

----------


## ود ام شانق

*كلامك سليم 1000% لاعب اكثر من عادى و ليست لدية ما يقدمة للمريخ , ولا اظن ان مستواة يؤهلة للعب فى اى فريق من فرق الممتاز . و اظن ان هنالك من يدعم إستمرارة بالمريخ لأسباب غير فنة
                        	*

----------


## دولي

*تأكدت تمام اللعب في المريخ مجاملة ووساطة لعب ناعم في مركز مطلوب فيه القوة
                        	*

----------


## أمين الحلفاوي

*وجود سعيد السعودي ومحمد كمال في كشف الزعيم يعني وجود الواسطة، لاعبين لم يقدموا ما يشفع لهم بالبقاء في كشف الزعيم ومع هذا لا يطالهم الشطب، ملعون أبو الواسطة
*

----------


## الصادق

*بما أن فترة التسجيلات قد انتهت فنرجو التكيز على مايرفع المعنويات ويزيل الآثار السالبة لهذه الفترة والمساهمة فى إعداد هؤلاء الرجال لمعارك قادمة لا تقل شراسة عن أى حرب ففى الوقت الذى ينفخ فيه الهلالاب فى مواسيرهم الفارغة ننشغل نحن بتدمير معنويات لاعبينا بصورة مقيتة وجرهم إلى الخلف  دون أى دراية بالتحديات التى تواجه الفريق وإدارته
                        	*

----------


## hani222

*اما راي انا فهو اقل من عادي وكان الانفع الابقاء على مجاهد
                        	*

----------


## manooo

*يا سلام عليك يا هوبا اتفق معك 100%






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

شكرا"ياسر صديق
أتفق معك بان سعيد لاعب منضبط وغيور علي الشعار ولكن في رأيي ان مشكلته في التوظيف وقلة الخبرة.. وبالمناسبة هو لاعب متطور في مستواه ويسعي للاستفادة من أخطاءه في كل مرة, واحيانا الحماس الزائد قد يتسبب في الاخطاء الا ان لعبه رجولي وقلبه حاااااااااار, وكم امنيت بقاءه في الكشف الحمر وانشالله ستثبت لك الايام كم هذا اللاعب مكسب للفرقة الحمراء




*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*هو اسي قاعد والله ان طور نفسه خلال العام كان بها ما طور نفسه اتخارج ونكون اديناه الفرصة الكافية جدا
*

----------


## ابو النون

*عقب فراغه من معسكره التحضيري بنيروبي سيطير المريخ رأسا منها الي مدينة اديس ابابا الزهرة الجميلة عاصمة اثيوبيا لمنازلة بطلها سانت جورج في جولة الذهاب في دوري التمهيدي لبطولة الاندية ابطال الدوري والذي يامل من خلاله ايضا المريخاب في تحقيق انتصارات عريضة والوصول لدوري المجموعات علي اقل تقدير.. وما يهم ايضا بان المريخ سيبدأ موسمه بالمقلوب حيث يخوض في غمار المباريات الدولية التنافسية قبل انطلاقة الموسم المحلي وهو الشئ الذي يهدد مسيرة المريخ منذ البداية لان الخصم فريق كبير صاحب سجل حافل بالبطولات الافريقية وكل الظروف تقف ضد المريخ.. 
سانت جورج الذي يحتل الان المركز الثاني في الدوري الاثيوبي الذي انقضت علي بدايته 14 جولة لعب من خلالها الفريق 14 مباراة فاز في 9 مباريات وتعادل في 3 وخسر مباراتين ويقف في المركز الثالث برصيد 30 نقطة.. ويعتبر سانت جورج من اندية المقدمة باثيوبيا حيث حقق بطولة الدوري الاثيوبي 12 مرة من اصل 8 مرات وهو النادي الاغني والاثري في اثيوبيا حيث يمتلكه ويرأسه الملياردير السعودي الاثيوبي محمد العمودي ونائبه الثري اباندا ويعتبر محمد العمودي الرجل رقم 43 ضمن قائمة اغني 50 شخصية في العالم وقد حاز الفريق علي الدوري للموسمين الاخيرين ويملك ذخيرة من اللاعبين الشباب تتراوح معدل اعمارهم بـ 23 عاما ويملك الفريق ايضا 9 لاعبين اساسيين بالمنتخب الاثيوبي ويقوده اليوغندي اساني هداف الفريق بجانب هداف الدوري الاثيوبي صلاح الدين سيد برصيد 13 هدف بجانب لاعبين في الدفاع والوسط من كينيا في حراسة المرمي ويعود سانت جورج للمشاركة في البطولات الافريقية بعد ان حرم العام السابق نسبة لفرض الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) لعقوبات علي الاتحاد الاثيوبي وتجميد نشاطه ويدخل سانت جورج المنافسة هذا الموسم بتطلعات عراض ويامل رئيسه الملياردير السعودي محمد العمودي علي تحقيق نتائج مرضية وازاحة المريخ بكل ثقله وتاريخه وقد رصد العمودي ونائبه اباندا حوافز كبيرة لتخطي عقبة المريخ.. كما يقود الفريق اليوغسلافي ميشو سارفيتوش وهو من مواليد 1969 وبدا مسيرته الافريقية في 2001 مع نادي فيلا اليوغندي حتى عام 2004 الذي انتقل منه لنادي سانت جورج حتي 2006 ثم درب اورلاندو الجنوب افريقي واشرف على تدريب الثنائي هيثم طمبل مهاجم المريخ الحالي والكنغولي امبيلي مهاجم الهلال الحالي ايضا كما درب نادي الشباب التنزاني ولعب امام المريخ الذي اقصاه بالتعادل معه بتنزانيا صفر/صفر والفوز بالخرطوم 2/صفر في العام 2007 وحاز ميشو سارفيتوش علي لقب الدوري الاثيوبي مع سانت جورج 4 مرات وسيؤدي سانت جورج 3 مباريات بالدوري الاثيوبي قبل مواجهة المريخ وكان الفريق قد كسب اخر مباراة له امس الاول بالدوري الاثيوبي 1/صفر امام فريق مينا أبو وسيلعب يوم غد الاربعاء امام سيدماكوفي ويوم 23 امام موقير ويو م 31 امام ديري دار وهي اخر مباراة في الدورة الاولي مما يؤكد بان الفريق مواصلا للعب التنافسي وفي الفورمة الفنية المطلوبة عكس المريخ مما يهدد مشوار الفريق ويعطيه الافضلية الفنية بعكس المريخ الذي سيواجه سانت جورج من دون ان يؤدي مباراة تنافسية واحدة وكانت اخر مباراة تنافسية للمريخ امام غريمه الهلال يوم الرابع عشر من ديسمبر في نهائي كاس السودان.
وكان الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ورئيس البعثة المرتقب لاثيوبيا قد قام بزيارة مدينة اديس ابابا ووقف على مستوى سانت جورج وشاهد له اكثر من مباراة واكد بانه فريق قوي ومتمرس ويملك امكانيات مادية وبشرية كبيرة ومواصل في اللعب التنافسي بالدوري الاثيوبي مؤكدا بان المريخ يحتاج لجهد كبير حتى يتخطى عقبة هذا الفريق وهذه رسالة نوجهها للمسئولين بنادي المريخ والجهاز الفني قبل منازلة سانت جورج للتعامل بالجدية المطلوبة والحذر والحيطة حتي لاينسف سانت جورج موسم المريخ.


*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اعتقد أن الاخوة لم يتركوا كلمه تقال عن اللاعب سعيد السعودي ..
فقط أكرر سعيد لاعب غيور يحب المريخ ويجري في دمه لكن هذا ليس مبرراً كافياً يجعله يستمر في كشوفات الزعيم حتى اللحظة .. كلنا نحب الزعيم ودمه يجري في عروقنا فهل هذا مبرر كافي يجوز لنا به الانضمام الى كشوفات الزعيم ؟!! سعيد أخذ فرصته بالكامل في الزعيم وآن له أن يترجل من تلقاء نفسه هذا اذا كان فعلاً يحب الزعيم !! ..
همسه :
حاتم عبد الغفار : ندرك حبك اللامحدود للزعيم ونؤمن بمنهجيتك في ادارة دائرة الكرة ونشيد بها كلما واتتنا فرصه .. لكن يجب أن لا يكون ضريبة هذا بقاء سعيد السعودي في كشوفات الزعيم على حساب لاعب آخر أحق منه بارتداء شعار الزعيم !!..
مع خالص الحب لك وللوفي سعيد ..
سعيد السعودي : أنت وحدك تدرك رأي الجماهير فيك بعد كل هذه الفترة التي مكثتها في كشوفات الزعيم وبما انه واتتك الفرصة مره ثانية بقدرة قادر فنرجو منك أن تثبت لنا أننا لسنا على حق .. فيما رميناك به .. فاذا أثبت ذلك فحق علينا أن نبادر بالاعتذار لك وعهد علينا أن نقف من خلفك بقوة ..
متعنا الله جميعاً بحب الزعيم ..

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو النون
					

عقب فراغه من معسكره التحضيري بنيروبي سيطير المريخ رأسا منها الي مدينة اديس ابابا الزهرة الجميلة عاصمة اثيوبيا لمنازلة بطلها سانت جورج في جولة الذهاب في دوري التمهيدي لبطولة الاندية ابطال الدوري والذي يامل من خلاله ايضا المريخاب في تحقيق انتصارات عريضة والوصول لدوري المجموعات علي اقل تقدير.. وما يهم ايضا بان المريخ سيبدأ موسمه بالمقلوب حيث يخوض في غمار المباريات الدولية التنافسية قبل انطلاقة الموسم المحلي وهو الشئ الذي يهدد مسيرة المريخ منذ البداية لان الخصم فريق كبير صاحب سجل حافل بالبطولات الافريقية وكل الظروف تقف ضد المريخ.. 
سانت جورج الذي يحتل الان المركز الثاني في الدوري الاثيوبي الذي انقضت علي بدايته 14 جولة لعب من خلالها الفريق 14 مباراة فاز في 9 مباريات وتعادل في 3 وخسر مباراتين ويقف في المركز الثالث برصيد 30 نقطة.. ويعتبر سانت جورج من اندية المقدمة باثيوبيا حيث حقق بطولة الدوري الاثيوبي 12 مرة من اصل 8 مرات وهو النادي الاغني والاثري في اثيوبيا حيث يمتلكه ويرأسه الملياردير السعودي الاثيوبي محمد العمودي ونائبه الثري اباندا ويعتبر محمد العمودي الرجل رقم 43 ضمن قائمة اغني 50 شخصية في العالم وقد حاز الفريق علي الدوري للموسمين الاخيرين ويملك ذخيرة من اللاعبين الشباب تتراوح معدل اعمارهم بـ 23 عاما ويملك الفريق ايضا 9 لاعبين اساسيين بالمنتخب الاثيوبي ويقوده اليوغندي اساني هداف الفريق بجانب هداف الدوري الاثيوبي صلاح الدين سيد برصيد 13 هدف بجانب لاعبين في الدفاع والوسط من كينيا في حراسة المرمي ويعود سانت جورج للمشاركة في البطولات الافريقية بعد ان حرم العام السابق نسبة لفرض الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) لعقوبات علي الاتحاد الاثيوبي وتجميد نشاطه ويدخل سانت جورج المنافسة هذا الموسم بتطلعات عراض ويامل رئيسه الملياردير السعودي محمد العمودي علي تحقيق نتائج مرضية وازاحة المريخ بكل ثقله وتاريخه وقد رصد العمودي ونائبه اباندا حوافز كبيرة لتخطي عقبة المريخ.. كما يقود الفريق اليوغسلافي ميشو سارفيتوش وهو من مواليد 1969 وبدا مسيرته الافريقية في 2001 مع نادي فيلا اليوغندي حتى عام 2004 الذي انتقل منه لنادي سانت جورج حتي 2006 ثم درب اورلاندو الجنوب افريقي واشرف على تدريب الثنائي هيثم طمبل مهاجم المريخ الحالي والكنغولي امبيلي مهاجم الهلال الحالي ايضا كما درب نادي الشباب التنزاني ولعب امام المريخ الذي اقصاه بالتعادل معه بتنزانيا صفر/صفر والفوز بالخرطوم 2/صفر في العام 2007 وحاز ميشو سارفيتوش علي لقب الدوري الاثيوبي مع سانت جورج 4 مرات وسيؤدي سانت جورج 3 مباريات بالدوري الاثيوبي قبل مواجهة المريخ وكان الفريق قد كسب اخر مباراة له امس الاول بالدوري الاثيوبي 1/صفر امام فريق مينا أبو وسيلعب يوم غد الاربعاء امام سيدماكوفي ويوم 23 امام موقير ويو م 31 امام ديري دار وهي اخر مباراة في الدورة الاولي مما يؤكد بان الفريق مواصلا للعب التنافسي وفي الفورمة الفنية المطلوبة عكس المريخ مما يهدد مشوار الفريق ويعطيه الافضلية الفنية بعكس المريخ الذي سيواجه سانت جورج من دون ان يؤدي مباراة تنافسية واحدة وكانت اخر مباراة تنافسية للمريخ امام غريمه الهلال يوم الرابع عشر من ديسمبر في نهائي كاس السودان.
وكان الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ورئيس البعثة المرتقب لاثيوبيا قد قام بزيارة مدينة اديس ابابا ووقف على مستوى سانت جورج وشاهد له اكثر من مباراة واكد بانه فريق قوي ومتمرس ويملك امكانيات مادية وبشرية كبيرة ومواصل في اللعب التنافسي بالدوري الاثيوبي مؤكدا بان المريخ يحتاج لجهد كبير حتى يتخطى عقبة هذا الفريق وهذه رسالة نوجهها للمسئولين بنادي المريخ والجهاز الفني قبل منازلة سانت جورج للتعامل بالجدية المطلوبة والحذر والحيطة حتي لاينسف سانت جورج موسم المريخ.





:1 (24):أبوالنون أخوي : أنت شايت وين !!!
*

----------


## أحمر الهوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

:1 (24):أبوالنون أخوي : أنت شايت وين !!!



شكلو ما عارف المطرة صابة وين:569:
                        	*

----------


## أحمر الهوي

*سعيد السعودي افشل لاعب وسط مر علي المريخ ,, ومعظم هزائم المريخ تأتي عن طريقه ,, وناس الهلال فطنو للحتة دى وبقوا يستغلو ضعفه
                        	*

----------


## uhaila

*جارى الاتفاق معك
لاعب ميت شديد
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*بعد طرح البوست التقيمي للاعب سعيد السعودي اري ان حوالي 90%يرون ان سعيد اقل 
قامتا من المريخ واتمني ان يطلع اللاعب سعيد علي هذا البوست ويخزلنا ويتالق في هذا الموسم وان يجعل اهل المريخ عموما يفرحون لصبرهم الذي صبروه عليه علما باننا ليس
لدينا مصلحه في بقائه او ذهابه فهدفنا هو تقدم المريخ ولن نجامل في ذلك فلنكن جميعا
مراءة لولاة الامر بالمريخ ودام المريخ عاليا ابدا
                        	*

----------


## KHALED SHAREEF

*صراحة يا ياسر سعيد اخذ الفترة الكافية تماما من جانب المريخ و بقائه ليس في المصلحة من شئ اول ما اشتركت في الموقع كتبت عن الوساطات و كيف ان امور المريخ تسير فقط بالبركة يا بركة
العم احمد الحبر قال فأوفى في القول و لو لم يعلق احد غيره لكفى
                        	*

----------


## KHALED SHAREEF

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو النون
					

عقب فراغه من معسكره التحضيري بنيروبي سيطير المريخ رأسا منها الي مدينة اديس ابابا الزهرة الجميلة عاصمة اثيوبيا لمنازلة بطلها سانت جورج في جولة الذهاب في دوري التمهيدي لبطولة الاندية ابطال الدوري والذي يامل من خلاله ايضا المريخاب في تحقيق انتصارات عريضة والوصول لدوري المجموعات علي اقل تقدير.. وما يهم ايضا بان المريخ سيبدأ موسمه بالمقلوب حيث يخوض في غمار المباريات الدولية التنافسية قبل انطلاقة الموسم المحلي وهو الشئ الذي يهدد مسيرة المريخ منذ البداية لان الخصم فريق كبير صاحب سجل حافل بالبطولات الافريقية وكل الظروف تقف ضد المريخ.. 
سانت جورج الذي يحتل الان المركز الثاني في الدوري الاثيوبي الذي انقضت علي بدايته 14 جولة لعب من خلالها الفريق 14 مباراة فاز في 9 مباريات وتعادل في 3 وخسر مباراتين ويقف في المركز الثالث برصيد 30 نقطة.. ويعتبر سانت جورج من اندية المقدمة باثيوبيا حيث حقق بطولة الدوري الاثيوبي 12 مرة من اصل 8 مرات وهو النادي الاغني والاثري في اثيوبيا حيث يمتلكه ويرأسه الملياردير السعودي الاثيوبي محمد العمودي ونائبه الثري اباندا ويعتبر محمد العمودي الرجل رقم 43 ضمن قائمة اغني 50 شخصية في العالم وقد حاز الفريق علي الدوري للموسمين الاخيرين ويملك ذخيرة من اللاعبين الشباب تتراوح معدل اعمارهم بـ 23 عاما ويملك الفريق ايضا 9 لاعبين اساسيين بالمنتخب الاثيوبي ويقوده اليوغندي اساني هداف الفريق بجانب هداف الدوري الاثيوبي صلاح الدين سيد برصيد 13 هدف بجانب لاعبين في الدفاع والوسط من كينيا في حراسة المرمي ويعود سانت جورج للمشاركة في البطولات الافريقية بعد ان حرم العام السابق نسبة لفرض الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) لعقوبات علي الاتحاد الاثيوبي وتجميد نشاطه ويدخل سانت جورج المنافسة هذا الموسم بتطلعات عراض ويامل رئيسه الملياردير السعودي محمد العمودي علي تحقيق نتائج مرضية وازاحة المريخ بكل ثقله وتاريخه وقد رصد العمودي ونائبه اباندا حوافز كبيرة لتخطي عقبة المريخ.. كما يقود الفريق اليوغسلافي ميشو سارفيتوش وهو من مواليد 1969 وبدا مسيرته الافريقية في 2001 مع نادي فيلا اليوغندي حتى عام 2004 الذي انتقل منه لنادي سانت جورج حتي 2006 ثم درب اورلاندو الجنوب افريقي واشرف على تدريب الثنائي هيثم طمبل مهاجم المريخ الحالي والكنغولي امبيلي مهاجم الهلال الحالي ايضا كما درب نادي الشباب التنزاني ولعب امام المريخ الذي اقصاه بالتعادل معه بتنزانيا صفر/صفر والفوز بالخرطوم 2/صفر في العام 2007 وحاز ميشو سارفيتوش علي لقب الدوري الاثيوبي مع سانت جورج 4 مرات وسيؤدي سانت جورج 3 مباريات بالدوري الاثيوبي قبل مواجهة المريخ وكان الفريق قد كسب اخر مباراة له امس الاول بالدوري الاثيوبي 1/صفر امام فريق مينا أبو وسيلعب يوم غد الاربعاء امام سيدماكوفي ويوم 23 امام موقير ويو م 31 امام ديري دار وهي اخر مباراة في الدورة الاولي مما يؤكد بان الفريق مواصلا للعب التنافسي وفي الفورمة الفنية المطلوبة عكس المريخ مما يهدد مشوار الفريق ويعطيه الافضلية الفنية بعكس المريخ الذي سيواجه سانت جورج من دون ان يؤدي مباراة تنافسية واحدة وكانت اخر مباراة تنافسية للمريخ امام غريمه الهلال يوم الرابع عشر من ديسمبر في نهائي كاس السودان.
وكان الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ورئيس البعثة المرتقب لاثيوبيا قد قام بزيارة مدينة اديس ابابا ووقف على مستوى سانت جورج وشاهد له اكثر من مباراة واكد بانه فريق قوي ومتمرس ويملك امكانيات مادية وبشرية كبيرة ومواصل في اللعب التنافسي بالدوري الاثيوبي مؤكدا بان المريخ يحتاج لجهد كبير حتى يتخطى عقبة هذا الفريق وهذه رسالة نوجهها للمسئولين بنادي المريخ والجهاز الفني قبل منازلة سانت جورج للتعامل بالجدية المطلوبة والحذر والحيطة حتي لاينسف سانت جورج موسم المريخ.




 هاهاهاهاي يا ابو النون انت شكلك عاوز تنشئ موضوع :lllolll:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اخي اختلف معك قليلا فيما ذهبت اليه ...
سعيد وكما نشر في صحيفة  زات مرة انه في الاصل لاعب وسط متقدم وصانع العاب
ولكن كل من تعاقب علي تدريب المريخ كان يشركه كمدافع او لاعب وسط مدافع
بمعني انه يلعب مجبرا في وظيفة لا يحبها ومما لا يخفي علينا ان مردوده لن يكون بزات القدر الذي يتوقع منه لو وظف في خانة يجد فيها نفسه 
برغم هذا فقد اجاد سعيد كثيرا وكان بطلا في مناسبات كثيرة
ولعب اساسيا للاسباب التالية :-
 اعجاب مدربه به لانه لاعب ملتزم تكتيكيا زائدا طول القامة 
ايضا  يمكن وصفه باللاعب المقاتل ...
ولو كان السعودي سعيد كما زكرت اخي انه اقل قامة من المريخ ولا يستحق البقاء
لما بقي في الكشف لستة مواسم تعاقب فيها علي النادي مدربون اكثر من سنوات عمر اللاعب ودخل الي كشف النادي عشرات اللاعبين وخرجوا 
نكذب علي انفسنا ونظلم اللاعب ان قلنا انها المجاملة 
ولماذا يجامل سعيد اصلا
اخي العزيز...
 سعيد لاعب شاب يمثل مستقبل المريخ 
نعم له بعض الاخطاء والعيوب ولكن كل شيء قابل للتقويم بما ان اللاعب صغير سنا وصاحب موهبة وينفذ توجيهات مدربيه 

*

----------


## محمد علي رفاعه

*معقوله عينكم للافيال تطعنو في سعيد مستقبل المريخ؟ عبد الحميد ده قاعد يسوي في شنو ؟
اما حكاية محمد كمال دي حكايه براها برضو قاعد وبعد ده كلو تتكلموفي ابوعنجه الصغير
*

----------


## awadco2010

*سبق السيف العزل
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

اخي اختلف معك قليلا فيما ذهبت اليه ...
سعيد وكما نشر في صحيفة  زات مرة انه في الاصل لاعب وسط متقدم وصانع العاب
ولكن كل من تعاقب علي تدريب المريخ كان يشركه كمدافع او لاعب وسط مدافع
بمعني انه يلعب مجبرا في وظيفة لا يحبها ومما لا يخفي علينا ان مردوده لن يكون بزات القدر الذي يتوقع منه لو وظف في خانة يجد فيها نفسه 
برغم هذا فقد اجاد سعيد كثيرا وكان بطلا في مناسبات كثيرة
ولعب اساسيا للاسباب التالية :-
 اعجاب مدربه به لانه لاعب ملتزم تكتيكيا زائدا طول القامة 
ايضا  يمكن وصفه باللاعب المقاتل ...
ولو كان السعودي سعيد كما زكرت اخي انه اقل قامة من المريخ ولا يستحق البقاء
لما بقي في الكشف لستة مواسم تعاقب فيها علي النادي مدربون اكثر من سنوات عمر اللاعب ودخل الي كشف النادي عشرات اللاعبين وخرجوا 
نكذب علي انفسنا ونظلم اللاعب ان قلنا انها المجاملة 
ولماذا يجامل سعيد اصلا
اخي العزيز...
 سعيد لاعب شاب يمثل مستقبل المريخ 
نعم له بعض الاخطاء والعيوب ولكن كل شيء قابل للتقويم بما ان اللاعب صغير سنا وصاحب موهبة وينفذ توجيهات مدربيه 




عزيزي اشكر مداخلتك ولكن سعيد اثبتت الايام انه عكس مازكرت من المفترض انه لاعب وسط متقدم المريخ ظل يعاني من عدم وجود لاعب وسط متقدم طيلة 
الموسم السابق اين كان سعيد ؟ اما بخصوص انه تكتيك وطويل القامه من الممكن اي لاعب مبتدي وطويل القامه يراقب افضل اللاعبين (يخرب كورتو)
اما بخصوص السلبيات له سته سنوات ولم يعالج سلبياته هل سوف يعالج سلبياته يوم مباراة اعتزاله يعني عزيزي لابد من العلاج وان كان الكي بالنار
نعم انه مولما حاليا ولكنه يريح فيما بعد ولك مودتي
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد علي رفاعه
					

معقوله عينكم للافيال تطعنو في سعيد مستقبل المريخ؟ عبد الحميد ده قاعد يسوي في شنو ؟
اما حكاية محمد كمال دي حكايه براها برضو قاعد وبعد ده كلو تتكلموفي ابوعنجه الصغير



محمد علي ودالبطانه سوال بسيط هل يوجد وجه شبه بين عبدالحميد وسعيد سوي السعودي حرام عليك ظلمته عبدالحميد . وان كان مستقبل المريخ سعيد الله يرحم 
المريخ اما محمد كمال لم نتطرق له بداءنا بسعيد . وباين عليك انك صغير عمرا
لانك لم تري ابوعنجه داخل الملعب (سواق بنطون) ياخوي لعيبة الزمن داء مافيهم واحد بيلعب ربع لعب ابوعنجه حواء ماولدته غيرو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اتمني له موسم مميز
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*اتفق مع بعض الاخوان في ان سعيد السعودي لاعب ليس بالسئ ولاكنه لايمكن ان يقدم للمريخ جديد لانه وجد الفرصه الكافيه ولم نجد اي تقدم في مستواه .. نعم هو لاعب غيور علي الشعار ومحب لفريقه لاكن هذا لايشفع له ان يستمر في كشف المريخ ... 
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر صديق
					

ازكر جيدا وهل سقف طموحنا ان يودي لنا مباراة او مباراتين بمستوي جيد ؟



طموحنا ان يقدم مستوى جيد فى كل المباريات و لكن هل تم توظيفه  فى كل المباريات ام فى مباراه واحده او اثنتين ؟ اضعه فى خانته ثم احاسبه على اداءه ..
                        	*

----------


## ابو الخلد

*ياجماعه سعيد ما لاقي نفسوا زاتوا مره في السماء ومره في الارض لكن بصراحه كده لو مشي اي نادي تاني حايلقي يلعب باستمرار ويثبت وجودو غايتو دا راي 

*

----------

